# What moss grows well on cork bark?



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

I have some sphagnum moss and I was wondering if it will grow well on a cork branch.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Zero said:


> I have some sphagnum moss and I was wondering if it will grow well on a cork branch.


If you keep it damp and bright, it should eventually take hold, but to produce the moss covered hardscaping that you may have seen in pictures, automated misting/wicking fabric, and REALLY good light will be required.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Zero,

Do you have a definite ID that your moss is Sphagnum species? Sphagnum will grow on nearly anything that is kept wet enough (very wet) - but Sphagnum is typically not an epiphytic moss and it likes things wetter than dart frogs would prefer in their substrate. Sphagnum won't creep along your cork and form a carpet, for instance, since it lays-upon rather than attaches-to the substrate.

I know a spot is too wet in my viv if sphagnum starts to grow there, for instance. Less moisture will favor smaller mosses that are true epiphytes - these will be various species and can include other small plants like liverworts. 

There are many mosses that will grow well on cork - you want "carpet moss" or "low-growing" moss rather than Sphagnum.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

Dane said:


> If you keep it damp and bright, it should eventually take hold, but to produce the moss covered hardscaping that you may have seen in pictures, automated misting/wicking fabric, and REALLY good light will be required.


I've been thinking of getting some hygrolon. What moss would grow well on it?


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

kimcmich said:


> @Zero,
> 
> Do you have a definite ID that your moss is Sphagnum species? Sphagnum will grow on nearly anything that is kept wet enough (very wet) - but Sphagnum is typically not an epiphytic moss and it likes things wetter than dart frogs would prefer in their substrate. Sphagnum won't creep along your cork and form a carpet, for instance, since it lays-upon rather than attaches-to the substrate.
> 
> ...


Yeah its defiantly sphagnum moss. I bought some for my bromeliads that I'm attaching to the cork branch. I've seen branches with tons of moss on it i've always wanted to do that.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Moss will grow on hygrolon but it needs some nutrient supplementation if you want it to grow well. The mosses you want, that will cover branches and bark, will not be sphagnum species. As I said, these _could_ grow on wet branches but they wouldn't be what you're after anyway.

If your viv is properly misted for dart frogs (and for growing moss on branches), your broms should not need sphagnum at their roots and attaching them directly to the cork would be fine.

The sphagnum you get for plating/mounting plants is usually not living anyway (though you can get growth from spores). You can purchase suitable moss from vendors here on DB and from most of the terrarium/viv/frog suppliers on the internet. There are some very good micro-liverwort species available as well. These combine the carpet effect of mosses with slower, lower growth (which has its advantages if you want to add tiny orchids or miniature ferns to your viv).


----------

